# 05 1.8 special edition



## BigMike (Dec 9, 2004)

I just got an 05 1.8 special edition on saturday, and i love the car, except the stock muffler. I think it ruins the look of the car. 

I was wondering, will a stock SE-R muffler/axle back of the same year, fit on my 1.8. I searched your site and i dont think it has come up yet. 

But i apologize if it has. And i know any muffler shop can make it fit for some cash, but i was wondering if it was a bolt on deal, or it requires modification.

Thanks


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

BigMike said:


> I just got an 05 1.8 special edition on saturday, and i love the car, except the stock muffler. I think it ruins the look of the car.
> 
> I was wondering, will a stock SE-R muffler/axle back of the same year, fit on my 1.8. I searched your site and i dont think it has come up yet.
> 
> ...



i went to a shop and got a weld on... they are pretty cheap
mine was about $140 with labor
i checked out ebay and some sites and its about $140 shipped... no labor

yah i had the same car and damn that muffler is ugly AHHH
http://xanga.com/damonfong0 <--- i hav a pic of the back of my car with the new muffler, it looks a lot nicer...

anyways it is fukin annoying damN! most cars like my friend's prelude dont have sound until mid 2000s or 3000s up till 4000 then comes the stock engine sound

my sentra started the errr sound when it was like 1500, as soon as i touch the gas... but it's a nice low sound tho so its good. it's just annoying sometimes, i gotta get the rpm to either 2500 or 4500 where the sound isnt as annoying.

but the stock subwoofer helps a lot, pump it up, open your windows and u wont hear anything from your muffler


if you hate the muffler sound, get a tip, tell me how it looks.. i was thinking of just getting the tip they run around $30 installed in shops.. they weld it on.

---- Edit -----
i notice the pic on my xanga is too small so i looked at my computer to find a bigger one.
then i uploaded it to photobucket.
well here it is


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

you can get the full spec v exhaust on the vboard for about 50-75 bucks shipped and just the muffler for even less.


----------



## BigMike (Dec 9, 2004)

Yeah, I found just the muffler for $30 shipped, I just dont know if its gonna bolt up or not. Cause to get it fitted would be like $20, but for that much i would just wait and buy a bolt on deal. Maybe I'll see if i can find a pic of each one to see if it will fit. 

Thanks.


----------



## Zero Dreamer (Nov 23, 2004)

can u guys give the sites where u can purchase the spec v exhaust? and does it really fit on the 1.8s?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Zero Dreamer said:


> can u guys give the sites where u can purchase the spec v exhaust? and does it really fit on the 1.8s?


You can get the spec v exhaust, but it wont fit on a 1.8.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

If anybody has noticed..my 05 muff makes a mean sound at around 3000-4000. It sounds like a heavy duty rattle sound from inside the car but it sounds pretty damn good when yur standin on the high way and yur listenin to it startin off.


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Biscuit said:


> If anybody has noticed..my 05 muff makes a mean sound at around 3000-4000. It sounds like a heavy duty rattle sound from inside the car but it sounds pretty damn good when yur standin on the high way and yur listenin to it startin off.


Yeah, mine has a deep tone to it, i love it! :cheers:


----------

